# NC Sampler Order



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

No matter how many times I get an order in the mail I feel the need to post pics. I think it's an addiction. Here is what arrived in the mail today.


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Great score. I've wanted to try a triple maduro forever. Every time they pop up I don't have the money.


----------



## TMMT (Sep 12, 2009)

Beautiful!!!

Enjoy those RP 1990's!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

mrsmitty said:


> Great score. I've wanted to try a triple maduro forever. Every time they pop up I don't have the money.


Ya. I've never had the triple maddy either. Looking forward to it. That picture is a Cigar Monster Jet Black 10 pack. Lots of goodies in that one.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice pickup! Gotta love those brazilian's :thumb:


----------



## holmes711 (Jun 1, 2009)

OMG, what a great score! You have a way with picking up great looking cigars. Enjoy!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Nice work Jeff!! :thumb:*

.


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

jeez got enough cigars yet? haha
nice haul!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice you finally got them all....now what should we smoke first


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Some good looking sticks there. I'd start out with the Brazillia.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mmmmmmm.......Brazilia.

Those Nub Habanos are awesome too, enjoy Jeff!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice pics Big Boiiiiiiiiiii!



karmaz00 said:


> nice you finally got them all....now what should we smoke first


That is the dilemma, time is of the essence too since Tarks is heading towards winter wonderland fast!


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice haul. What site did you get them from? I currently use Atlantic (good service).


----------



## tru_rocknrolla (Jun 26, 2009)

Those look great!! I've never tried those 5 Vegas before!!!


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

InvokeMe said:


> Nice haul. What site did you get them from? I currently use Atlantic (good service).


Most of my stuff comes from Atlantic, Famous, Holts and CI.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Nice pics Big Boiiiiiiiiiii!
> 
> That is the dilemma, time is of the essence too since Tarks is heading towards winter wonderland fast!


Fack off bastard!!! :frusty:


----------



## InvokeMe (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will have to look into those.


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Tarks said:


> Most of my stuff comes from Atlantic, Famous, Holts and CI.


Those guys ship to Canada? What about Famous Smoke Shop, It doesn't say anything about shipping to Canada on their site.

Jeff did you have to pay duty on all your orders?

I just got my first order from top-cubans.com and I got dinged with the taxes.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

kutzy33 said:


> Those guys ship to Canada? What about Famous Smoke Shop, It doesn't say anything about shipping to Canada on their site.
> 
> Jeff did you have to pay duty on all your orders?
> 
> I just got my first order from *********** and I got dinged with the taxes.


Famous will ship to Canada via UPS. The taxes and duties are calculated when you confirm your order!

Companies that deliver to Canada


----------



## kutzy33 (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Ken...Now I want to order these exact samplers.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

kutzy33 said:


> Thanks Ken...Now I want to order these exact samplers.


Good luck, the samples are never ending so don't fall too hard down the slope!


----------

